# 210 African



## KVD88 (Jul 21, 2010)

Well finally got around to taking some pics I'd like to share of my fish, some old guys and some present as well..
Hope this works...


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

beautiful tank amazing colours on this guy!


----------



## KVD88 (Jul 21, 2010)

DSC_0917.jpg picture by anthonyann - Photobucket


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)




----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

you have to post each picture individually in your post.. just click on each picture and click the IMG code, then past it right in where you type a post. You can put up to 13 pictures in each post


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

the IMG code can be found on the right side


----------



## KVD88 (Jul 21, 2010)

DSC_0917.jpg picture by anthonyann - Photobucket


----------



## KVD88 (Jul 21, 2010)




----------



## KVD88 (Jul 21, 2010)

http://i754.photobucket.com/albums/xx189/anthonyann/aquariumfishpics002.jpg[/IMG[IMG]http://i
Well, theres a few anyhow.
Thanks monkE!


----------

